# Dog Fort



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

About a month ago I bought a new love seat for the backyard and it came in a big cardboard box. Cash and Penny love to rip up cardboard and this box was pretty big, so I put the box in the garage (where the dogs hang out during the day) and I let the dogs rip away. Every day they would pull pieces off and it kept them entertained and at the same time they were helping me break down the box for the recycle bin. . Well in the last week or so they've slowed down on tearing it up, so I figured they'd lost interest in it and I was getting ready to get rid of it. Today when I came home for lunch, Penny was waiting for me at the door, but Cash wasn't there. I walked out into the garage and discovered why they haven't been tearing it up anymore - they've turned it into a dog fort and Cash likes to sleep in it!


----------

